# Wilier Cento Uno vs Giant Rabo Advanced SL



## meekman22 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Wilier Cento Uno - Is it Worth It?*

Need some guidance...I'm a bit stuck. I'm in the market for new road bike and I've narrowed my choices to either the Giant Rabobank Advanced SL or the Wilier Cento Uno. I've ridden a majority of my miles on the trail but, age is catching up with me and its time to get back to the road. I'm familiar with many of the road bikes but, not the level I'm looking at buying now. 

My LBS carries both the Giant and the Wilier and says the Giant is a much better ride. I've bought many a bike from these guys and value their opinion but, I'm not ready to discount Wilier just yet. They claim the Giant is stiffer, in all the right places, yet rides well - better than the Cento. They also say Dura Ace is much better than the Campagnolo Super Record 11..They claim it's too expensive, antiquated and over rated. Same with the wheel set, the Dura Ace blows away the Fulcrum Race Zero.

What's the deal...anyone have any experience with either bike?


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Can you ride them? Both are more bike than 99.9% of us will ever reach the limits of and it boils down to subjective differences in feel and fit. There're really no objective way to say one is better than the other unless one's Geo clearly fits your body and riding objectives better. 
Same goes for the group set. The better one is the one that feels best to a particular rider because neither is deficient in quality or function.


----------



## meekman22 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I've ridden the Giant but, having a difficult time getting a demo for the Wilier. I'm familier with Dura Ace but, have heard many psoitive things about the Sram Red - curious. Both the wheelsets are aluminum but, it seems the Dura Ace (tubeless) wheelset is highly regarded. The feedback on the frames sound very similar to stifness and ride quality. However, without actually riding the Wilier it's difficult to make a decission. Although I really like the look of the Wilier with the Fulcrom wheel set, I don't want to base my decission on only looks. 

Are you saying that both bikes basically ride the same?


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

meekman22 said:


> Are you saying that both bikes basically ride the same?


No. Just trying to say they are not the same bike but which is 'better' will vary from individual to individual so there're really no way to objectively recommend one over the other.


----------



## meekman22 (Dec 4, 2010)

Gotcha...


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

its not only the gorgeous look of cento that drive me crazy but the ride experience as well,,fast,responsive and stable..











meekman22 said:


> Need some guidance...I'm a bit stuck. I'm in the market for new road bike and I've narrowed my choices to either the Giant Rabobank Advanced SL or the Wilier Cento Uno. I've ridden a majority of my miles on the trail but, age is catching up with me and its time to get back to the road. I'm familiar with many of the road bikes but, not the level I'm looking at buying now.
> 
> My LBS carries both the Giant and the Wilier and says the Giant is a much better ride. I've bought many a bike from these guys and value their opinion but, I'm not ready to discount Wilier just yet. They claim the Giant is stiffer, in all the right places, yet rides well - better than the Cento. They also say Dura Ace is much better than the Campagnolo Super Record 11..They claim it's too expensive, antiquated and over rated. Same with the wheel set, the Dura Ace blows away the Fulcrum Race Zero.
> 
> What's the deal...anyone have any experience with either bike?


----------



## meekman22 (Dec 4, 2010)

Sweet...how do you like the Sram?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

wilier looks better


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

second to none,,light and performed well,,Im a big fan though..:thumbsup: 


meekman22 said:


> Sweet...how do you like the Sram?


----------

